# Great weather for a yomp in the woods (PICS)



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Me and Anwen out for a woods walk for almost 3 hours today.

IMG_1289 by Robert James, on Flickr

IMG_1188 by Robert James, on Flickr

IMG_1206 by Robert James, on Flickr

IMG_1355 by Robert James, on Flickr

IMG_1292 by Robert James, on Flickr

IMG_1304 by Robert James, on Flickr

IMG_1264 by Robert James, on Flickr

IMG_1268 by Robert James, on Flickr

I'm all ears dad!

IMG_1236 by Robert James, on Flickr


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

I can still see you !

IMG_1201 by Robert James, on Flickr


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome! My Charlie wants to know if he can go with you next time.


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Bob said:


> Awesome! My Charlie wants to know if he can go with you next time.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

love the smell of wild garlic , great pics too


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

looks like one of the woods we sometimes go for a walk to..


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

harrigab said:


> looks like one of the woods we sometimes go for a walk to..


Nice .

My Anwen has a little human as well.


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpBjhSnjMCI

My first video effort,rubbish really.Today,sorry about the music but have a cold cough cough .....

My second just as rubbish video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_uugcTgrQA


----------

